
Magic P* words - rustartup
http://rustartup.blogspot.com/2007/05/magic-p-words.html
======
whacked_new
Regarding words that start with the same letter and mean the same thing in
different languages, as long as you stay in the same language family, there
are plenty.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutual_intelligibility>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differences_between_Spanish_and_Portuguese>

